# Trout Season Opens on Type 1 and Type 2 Streams Statewide April 26



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
April 23, 2008

Contact: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Trout Season Opens on Type 1 and Type 2 Streams Statewide April 26

Trout fishing has a long, proud heritage in Michigan, and the Department of Natural Resources reminds anglers that trout season opens this Saturday on hundreds of Type 1 and Type 2 streams across the state.

For many avid spring anglers, there is nothing more anticipated or celebrated than the opening day of trout season, said DNR Director Rebecca Humphries. Regardless of how cold the water, how raw the wind or how hard it rains, these dedicated men and women will be wading their favorite stream, hoping to entice a wily trout whos taken up residence behind a tangle of logs. What could be better than that?

On Type 1 and Type 2 streams, all tackle may be used, and the daily possession limit is five fish, with no more than three fish 15 inches or larger; and no more than one Atlantic salmon. The minimum size limit for brook trout and brown trout is eight inches on Type 1 streams in the Lower Peninsula and seven inches on Type 1 streams in the Upper Peninsula. Consult the 2008 Michigan Inland Trout & Salmon Guide for other regulations and information on specific streams and bodies of water.

An all-species fishing license is required for all anglers, age 17 or older, to take and possess trout and salmon from any public waters, including all designated trout streams contained in Fisheries Order 210 when trout and/or salmon are the target species.

When fishing, you must carry your license and the identification used to purchase that license and exhibit both upon demand of Michigan Conservation Officer, a Tribal Conservation Officer or any law enforcement officer.

According to Jay Wesley, DNR Southern Lake Michigan Management Unit Supervisor, the outlook for the trout season opener in southwest Michigan is excellent. Heavy snow melt and rains in March created high flows in most of the streams. These flows help the small streams manage their sediments to maintain healthy pools and riffles. So far the last few weeks of April have been warm and dry. All trout streams in southern Michigan are now fishable. 

In southeast Michigan, water levels are down, but rain by the end of the week should help to push more fish into the Huron River. Paint Creek and Johnson Creek should be normal and have good fishing opportunities, said Gary Towns, DNR Lake Erie Management supervisor. The Clinton River also is in good shape, and the Huron River at Proud Lake State Recreation Area should have good fishing as long as there are no heavy rains. Spring Mill Pond at Island Lake State Recreation Area near Brighton will be unaffected by any rains, so fishing should be good. 

In the DNR Central Lake Michigan Management Unit, Fisheries Supervisor Mark Tonello anticipates a good trout opener. Right now the rivers are dropping down to normal levels and clarity, though that could change depending on rain during the week. 

Michael Herman, DNR Northern Lake Michigan Management Unit supervisor, reports rivers are still high and fast and the temperatures are in the mid 40s.

Steve Scott, DNR Fisheries supervisor for the eastern Upper Peninsula, said most of the rivers in the region have high-water levels, which may reduce river access and make the rivers more difficult to fish because the anglers visibility will be reduced.

In the western Upper Peninsula, DNR Fisheries Supervisor Bill Ziegler reports many trout lakes in Iron and Marquette counties are still covered with ice; however, a rapid warm up might have some waters opened up by the weekend. River and stream anglers may want to try the more marginal trout streams because these streams will have warmer water temperatures than the typical trout streams, making trout more active in these cold conditions. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

